# DVR HDMI Handshake problem with Onkyo



## fviola (Oct 1, 2012)

My current setup is as follows:

Onkyo HT-S3500
PS3 - HDMI
Motorola DVR - HDMI
Toshiba 40" - HDMI/Component
Wii- Component

My PS3 and DVR are connected through HDMI to my AVR which is then connected to my TV with HDMI. My Wii is connected to the AVR with Component to the AVR which is then connected to the TV with component (I believe that my AVR has to have both component and HDMI connections to the TV in order for this setup to work)
*
My Problem*
My problem lies with my DVR. Every now and then, I get a "DUI" message on my DVR which I understand means "DVI."

My HD channels work fine, but my SD channels will get a video stutter every few seconds which is very annoying.

I called Comcast, and they suggested that through the DVR's settings, I change 4:3 override to "Off" instead of 480i. I did this, and the problem was fixed.

But.....

Every time I turn off my TV (note that it is the TV not the AVR), my DVR resets itself to factory setting, which is 480i...forcing me to have to perform the steps again to make the DVR's 4:3 override set to "Off."

After searching the internet, I came to the conclusion it is an HDMI handshake problem.

This is very annoying, and I know many people other than me had this problem, but most posts are old. *Are there any solutions to this?*

*Solutions suggested online:*

_It is my particular DVR_......I know that it is not my particular DVR, but all Motorola DVR's have this problem.

_Turn off HDMI controls_.........I have tried turning off the HDMI controls on my Onkyo, (the option that allows you to control the HDMI functions of multiple components) and that still did not work.

*Is my only solution this?:*

_Use Component Cables from my DVR to my Onkyo AVR and run an Optical Cable from from DVR to my Onkyo AVR?_

The only reason why I hesitate to do this and not find a real solution is because I do not want to have the inconvenience of having to switch my AVR between DVR/PS3 as well as my TV between DVR/PS3. It was much more convenient to just have to switch the AVR.

Also...will I still get Dolby Sound from my AVR if I connect the DVR with Optical?


Thanks for any help


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

I have a similar problem with my Denon 3806 and Epson 1080p. If I use my PS3 or cable box I must use component as it says my projector is not HDMI compliant, but my PC has HDMI out and it works fine through the Denon and says my Denon is compliant. I have tried dif cables on and off sequences and nothing makes a dif. As far as using optical or coax for Dolby it will work fine.


----------



## jaddie (Jan 16, 2008)

Most likely your problem relates to ragged implementation of EDID handshaking between the DVR and TV. EDID basically lets the DVR ask the TV what it is, and the TV is supposed to reply with something valid. If the messages get messed up, all sorts of screwy stuff can happen. 

You might try an EDID managed HDMI splitter between the DVR and the rest of the system. An EDID managed splitter will look to the TV and save it's EDID info in the splitter, then regardless of what happens to the TV, the DVR will look at the splitter and "see" the TV...even if the TV is turned off. Don't worry that you won't have anything connected to the second output, the splitter won't care, neither will the DVR.

This type of HDMI splitter costs more than the cheapies you can get, because it does more. Don't bother with the cheap splitters, they will only make matters worse.

I've used the 4 output version of this successfully. I can connect or disconnect displays, even turn them off, and the remaining displays never glitch. The source always thinks nothing has changed, and keeps playing merrily along. I believe their 2X unit works the same:

http://www.knollsystems.com/prod-hdmida2.htm

HDMI and EDID issues are difficult, and really the weak spot of HDMI. I'm not saying this is a 100% fix, but it stands a pretty good chance. Let us know how it turns out.


----------



## Sevenfeet (Feb 2, 2009)

HDMI handshake issues have unfortunately a long history in AV. What's weird here is that the S3500 is not an older HDMI receiver...it's a current product. If you're going to have a problem at all, I'd say it was going to be at the Motorola DVR. Those things are cheap devices that seem to cause a lot of problems.

I think I remember years ago a friend of mine having a similar problem with a Motorola cable box from Comcast and his Onkyo receiver. The solution for him we came up with was to get him a Tivo. My friend is a retired physician so the extra cost of the Tivo wasn't a concern but I suspect it would be for most people. One thing you could do is to go backwards and see if your cable provider has an older DVR with a DVI interface instead of HDMI. DVI would still give you the same video but you'd have to do coax or toslink for audio. Since audio from television isn't any better than Dolby Digital, toslink/coax is perfectly fine. You could also go component video for the Motorola box too (assuming you have a spare connection on your receiver...I know you are using that for the Wii right now). That would work but your video quality would suffer a bit.

Lastly, you could just hook the HDMI cable straight to the TV and then use a toslink/coax to the receiver. This might be the best approach especially is the TV and the Motorola box have no handshake issues (and assuming your Toshiba has more than one HDMI inputs...most modern TVs do).


----------

